# CZ sa vz skorpion



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I would appreciate it if any forum members have any experience with the sem-auto version of the skorpion. I was thinking about purchasing one through Czech Point. Unfortunately, they do not include the folding wire stock. One would have to go the sbr route and file the BATFE form 4 to have one with the stock mounted. Czech point has reasonable prices on these; would make for a fun gun to take to the range. The 7,65mm cartridge is a joy to shoot.


----------

